# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: cake php

## elhamgolkhah

سلام
ممکنه سایتی یا کتابی را به من معرفی کنید که  توضیح کامل از مبتدی تا حرفه ای درباره ی cake php بدهد.
یا اینه خودتون فایلی را بگذارید.
بی نهایت سپاس گذار میشم کمکم کنید.

----------


## vahidqara

درود دوست خوب..
سایت انجمن و پشتیبانی کیک http://forum.cakephp.ir/
اگه بتونی کتاب CakePHP مهندس مرادی هم تهیه کنی خیلی خوبه
در ضمن تو سایت خود کیک ؛Document کاملی داره .. موفق باشی

----------


## elhamgolkhah

مرسی از راهنماییتون.
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم:من سایتی  در مورد خرید و فروش لپ تاپ زده ام(با زبان htmlوکمی javascript,scc,php).
حال میخام قابلیت مقایسه در سایتم بذارم(مثلا چندین لپ تاپ را از لحاظ های مختلف مقایسه کند).
حالا ممکنه بهم بگید باید چیکار کنم؟؟لطفا اگه ممکنه با قطعه کدش توضیح دهید.

----------


## vahidqara

خواهش.
اولا موفق باشید.
دوما من برام پیش نیومده بخوام سیستم مقایسه رو پیاده سازی کنم .
سوما قطعه کد به درد شما نمیخوره ؛ شما باید منطقشو پیاده سازی کنی سپس کدش کنی.
راهنمایی و چیزی که به ذهنم میرسه اینکه که شما از ابتدا شروع کن سپس ارتقاء بده
مثلا سه الی چهار آیتم از یک لب تاپو در نظر بگیر برای مقایسه ؛ و در هر لحظه یک لب تاپ با لب تاپ دیگه مقایسه بشه
کم کم اومد دستت چیکار کنی میتونی بهتر ارتقاء بدی

----------


## elhamgolkhah

منطقو چطور باید پیاده سازی کنم؟؟؟؟
منظورم اینه که با کیک این کارو انجام بدم؟؟؟؟؟یا phpفقط؟؟؟؟؟
میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید....

----------


## elhamgolkhah

سایت انجمن و پشتیبانی کیک http://forum.cakephp.ir/
عذر میخام این سایتی که معرفی کردین  همش پرسش و پاسخ بود.چیزی به عنوان فایلی نبود که بتونم بخونم .
میشه یه سایت دیگه معرفی کنید؟؟؟
یا دقیق تر بگین کجای این سایت فایل اموزشی داشت.
البته ناگفته نماند یه فایل اموزشی کیک 2 بود که اونم انگلیسی بود.
من فایل فارسی مد نظرم هست چون هیچ سر رشته ای از کیک ندارم. میخام از پایه شروع کنم.البته وقت زیادی هم برای تحویل پروژم ندارم..

----------


## vahidqara

با هر زبانی که دوست دارید و روش تسلط داری.
مهم منطق کد هست،زبان صرفا ابزاره.
گفتم کتاب فارسیشم هست..
به هر حال اگه عجله دارید حتما با php پیاده سازیش کنید

----------


## elhamgolkhah

بی نهایت سپاس گذارم.
پس میشه فقط با زبان php این کار را پیاده سازی کنم؟؟؟

----------


## vahidqara

خواهش.. بله حتما چرا که نه!!!!
البته به علاوه دیتا بیس و مخلفات از جمله HTML و....

----------


## elhamgolkhah

با سلام
میشه یک کتاب خوب از php بهم معرفی کنید. که از مبتدی تا حرفه ای توضیح بده و زبانش هم روان و ساده باشه...
سپاس گذارم...

----------


## vahidqara

درود.
من در پستهای بالا هم عرض کردم که Document خود کیک خیلی خوبه
در ضمن برای آشنایی و کد زدن میتونید کتاب مهندس مرادری رو تهیه کنید البته اگه چاپ جدیدیش باشه

----------


## elhamgolkhah

سلام عرض شد...
شرمنده من اینقدر سوال میپرسم... :خجالت: این سایتمو باید تا اخر تعطیلات تحویل بدم.ولی هنوز .... :افسرده: 
من مقاله ی محسن رجبی که راجب php هست و فرموده بودید خوندم.ولی نمیدونم از چه دستوری باید استفاده کنم.
میشه بگید من چه راهی زود تر به جواب میرسم.

----------


## vahidqara

خواهش دوست خوب..
باور کنید من نه بهش فک کردم نه تا حالا نوشتم..
حالا اینقدر عجله دارید میتونید تو سایت پونیشا بدید یکی براتون بنویسه  :لبخند:

----------


## FNS4565

> با سلام
> میشه یک کتاب خوب از php بهم معرفی کنید. که از مبتدی تا حرفه ای توضیح بده و زبانش هم روان و ساده باشه...
> سپاس گذارم...



کتاب *مهندس محمد مرادی* : آموزش کاربردی cakePHP رو پیشنهاد می کنم به همراه سی دی کتاب که تمام برنامه ها رو توش داره . خیلی مفید هست . خیلی ها رو می شناسم که فریم ورک ها رو با این کتاب شروع کردن . توضیحات و آموزش شون خیلی *ساده و روان* هست :


020_4.jpg

----------


## vahidqara

بله کتاب خوبیه ولی برای نسخه 1.2 و 1.3 هست..
بنده در حال تهیه فیلم آموزشی با کیفیت بالا هستم که از این روزها روانه بازار میشه و در فروم اصلی کیک پی اچ پی ارائه میشه.

----------

